# Trivia 11/12



## luckytrim (Nov 12, 2019)

trivia 11/12
DID YOU KNOW...
Most areas of the United States observe daylight saving time  (DST), the exceptions being Arizona (except for the Navajo, who do observe  daylight saving time on tribal lands), Hawaii, and the overseas territories of  American Samoa, Guam, the Northern Mariana Islands, Puerto Rico, and the United  States Virgin Islands.

1. Broadway Tunes;
This Disney and now stage musical features the hit "Be Our  Guest".
2. Google Earth has a feature that allows you to see a  360-degree panoramic
view of many major metropolitan cities. What is this feature  called?
3. If I wanted to watch the tide come in on the Bay of Fundy,  to where in
Canada must I travel ??
4. What was the title of the very first Weird Al Yankovic  Parody ??
(Hint; He Parodied the Knack' first hit....)
5.  What was the normal mundane job of the Hanna-Barbera  cartoon Super Hero
Hong Kong Phooey?
6. Medical students are introduced to which important precept  of bioethics,
known in Latin as "Primum non nocere"?
7. Definition - Psychic Energy
  a. - Compatibility on a higher level
  b. - the region close around a person or thing
  c. - an actuating force or factor
  d. - Ability to move objects with the mind
8. A Man's name in Morse code....
dot-dot-dot, dot-dash, dash-dash
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A one-legged rooster was among the White house pets during  Teddy Roosevelt’s
term.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Beauty and the Beast'
2. Street view
3. Canadian provinces of New Brunswick and Nova  Scotia
4. ' My Bologna'
5. Janitor
6. First, Do no Harm
7. - c
8. Sam

TRUTH !!
A one-legged rooster was among the White house pets during  Teddy Roosevelt’s
term.  As near as I can tell, his name was  ‘Rooster’.
The Roosevelt children's family of pets included a small bear  named Jonathan
Edwards; a lizard named Bill; guinea pigs named Admiral Dewey,  Dr. Johnson,
Bishop Doane, Fighting Bob Evans, and Father O'Grady; Maude  the pig; Josiah
the badger; Eli Yale the blue macaw; Baron Spreckle the hen; a  one-legged
rooster; a hyena; a barn owl; Peter the rabbit; and Algonquin  the pony.
But there were more...
https://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/animals/stories/president-teddy-roosevelt-white-house-many-animals


----------

